# Help!! Key Stuck In Ignition!!



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

Any ideas on how to get it out. It's not btoken or anything, it just won't come out. I can turn the car on and off no problem. Any help would be great.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

push the little button that says "lock" next to the ignition.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a lock button???  Oh, 200sx...
Is your car manual or auto? If its an auto, and that "lock" idea didn't work, try shifting to N then back to P and try again.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

My car is manual.
Thanks for the great advice nismob14 but my key is really stuck. Someone suggested to try to spray graphite lube into the ignition. mabey I'll try it after work. Any other ideas?? I don't want to hafta spend lots of money.
Thanks


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont use graphite lube, graphite is a good power conductor and you have a powered ignition, you risk shorting out your ignition system. find a non conductive lube thats safe for use around electrical components.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I guess I won't use graphite then. My key will not turn all the way back to the lock position. It stops just before it. I really don't know if the lube will help or not.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

have you tried turning your steering wheel one way while trying to turn the key out? try doing it both ways, cause the steering wheel lock might be not allowing you to take the key out.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

Thats what I thought first but it wasn't the steering wheel. After screwing around with it for about 45 minutes last night it came out. I think it was the key. Its a copy that I had never used before. The dealership gave it to me when I bought the car 2 years ago. My other key works fine. Thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

if you want to prevent 'new key' jamming get a mild buffing wheel on a dremel and smooth out the edges of the cuts made on the key blank (do not grind the key pattern only the side edges) this is where the lock mechanisms tends to catch and prevent rotation thus removal of the key

good luck


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

This happened to me in a different car (escort) years ago only I couldn't get the key INTO the ignition. This may not be what the problem for you is but I suppose it's a possibility. The little catch that triggers the 'key in ignition' beep when you open the door broke off inside the ignition and prevented me from putting the key in. If you haven't solved the problem with the other suggestions this might be a small chance. The repair was like 20 bucks from a locksmith that drove out to me, real cheap, 20 min to fix but that was 10 years ago so I'm sure it's a little more now than it was then.


----------

